# First Cycle of DNP, your guys opinion and advice



## Goku707 (Jan 5, 2017)

Starting my DNP cycle soon
I plan to do 500mgs for 30 days 
I will drop to 200mgs if I can't handle it 
I will also be running an ECA stack to counter the lethargic effect
Your guys thoughts opinions? 
Also we will see if this DNP is legit 
I'll give you guys a hint where I got it from they come in 50mg tabs and there's 60 in a pack, DM me if you have a better source


----------



## monster-ish (Jan 5, 2017)

I would start your run with 200mg/day to asses your tolerance and up it from there. I would run nac at 1200mg/day and eat lots of veggies to keep antioxidants high and free radicals low. This will also help with muscle cramps which I got badly while running dnp


----------



## jublhu4 (Jan 6, 2017)

500/daily for 30 days? Fam.. lower time line on that.


----------



## MS1605 (Jan 6, 2017)

So you have never ran DNP before and your getting them from a source you are unsure of and starting at 500mg out the gate? Did I get all that right?




jublhu4 said:


> 500/daily for 30 days? Fam.. lower time line on that.



If you have taken DNP before, know your tolerence and know your source, there is zero evidence that 500mg for 30 days will have any problems or ill effect.


----------



## Goku707 (Jan 6, 2017)

Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Goku707 (Jan 6, 2017)

Why is that? For safety reasons or do you think I wouldn't be able to handle it? I will admit I haven't heard of anyone running it for that long but I will drop to a Lower dose if I have too just do it can be more consistent.


----------



## Goku707 (Jan 6, 2017)

That is correct, I'm not 100% sure with the source but I spoke to the guy who endorses it and he vouched for it, but then again you never know unless you make it yourself right.


----------



## StoliFTW (Jan 6, 2017)

FYI 

From a reliable vet:
Using DNP for more than a couple of weeks generally causes temporary slowdown in metabolism. At two weeks in, either take a 1-2 week break, or manage your thyroid with a thyroid-boosting supplement like T3 (available legally at any online peptides/researech chem retailer). Lots of guys  ask why their DNP works "less" after 2-3 weeks than it did at first. Of course, nearly all of them assume it's an issue with the DNP , when it turns out they've neglected to account for metabolic down-regulation.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 6, 2017)

StoliFTW said:


> FYI
> 
> From a reliable vet:
> Using DNP for more than a couple of weeks generally causes temporary slowdown in metabolism. At two weeks in, either take a 1-2 week break, or manage your thyroid with a thyroid-boosting supplement like T3 (available legally at any online peptides/researech chem retailer). Lots of guys  ask why their DNP works "less" after 2-3 weeks than it did at first. Of course, nearly all of them assume it's an issue with the DNP , when it turns out they've neglected to account for metabolic down-regulation.



Who is this "vet"?

The temporary slowdown in metabolism, also known as adaptive thermogenesis, happens when dieting REGARDLESS of dnp use - if your losing fat, its going to happen. 
As a result, taking a break would only be a good idea if we're talking about a full diet break - not just a break from DNP because that would be counterproductive as it takes time for it to get back up to optimal level when restarting use.

Personally, I'd rather readjust the diet and keep running the DNP rather than this start-restart bullshit. Especially when we have data like this showing dosing of 3–5mg/kg resulting in an average 40% increase in metabolic rate *after a few weeks of continued use that was maintained, with no sign of tolerance, for at least 10wks. *


----------



## StoliFTW (Jan 6, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Who is this "vet"?
> 
> The temporary slowdown in metabolism, also known as adaptive thermogenesis, happens when dieting REGARDLESS of dnp use - if your losing fat, its going to happen.
> As a result, taking a break would only be a good idea if we're talking about a full diet break - not just a break from DNP because that would be counterproductive as it takes time for it to get back up to optimal level when restarting use.
> ...




Hmm.    From personal experience I felt after three weeks the effect of DNP lessened.  Maybe it was just a perceived mental thing.  

IMO everyone reacts different anyways.  Ie some get rashes,  I don't. 

Just quoting a reliable,  respectable source, which from personal experience I have to agree with.  

And also not disagreeing with the study you quoted.  So to each their own.  But after 3 weeks the lethargy is just too much for me personally.


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Jan 6, 2017)

As everyone else said bro I wouldn't start right off the bat at 500mg. I'm about to start a log, at 500mg a day for 25 days. But I've run this compound a few times before and I know how my body reacts to it and how specific doses affect me. Be SAFE bro. This substance is NO JOKE!!


----------



## ron1204 (Jan 6, 2017)

man starting at 500 is crazy. Not saying you won't be able to handle it or not but its your first time. You don't know how your body will react. You say if its too much you will just drop to 200, when the side effects get very bad its not like they are gonna go away in an hour of missing a dose, iirc the half life is around 36 hours. Starting off at 200 is the way to go in my opinion. Can some people handle it, I'm sure theres some people, but not many. my first cycle was 250 a day for 25 days and i lost 25 pounds. Diet was on point, did EC stack and dragged my ass to the gym every day. after 2 weeks the sides were horrible and i was dying to get off. BTW i didn't see any slow down after 2 or 3 weeks, matter of fact it took me almost a week to start losing weight consistently.


----------



## Goku707 (Jan 6, 2017)

Very helpful info thank you.


----------



## Retrodreams (Jan 6, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Who is this "vet"?
> 
> The temporary slowdown in metabolism, also known as adaptive thermogenesis, happens when dieting REGARDLESS of dnp use - if your losing fat, its going to happen.
> As a result, taking a break would only be a good idea if we're talking about a full diet break - not just a break from DNP because that would be counterproductive as it takes time for it to get back up to optimal level when restarting use.
> ...


Appreciate this. 

Would you also recommend bumping dosage quicker as well? I posted my log but haven't received any feedback. On D4 of 250 with no noticeable sides. Planned on doing 14 days at 250, 2 weeks off, then 3 at 375. Would it just make sense to move to 375 sooner and rock it until I'm out?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 6, 2017)

Retrodreams said:


> Appreciate this.
> 
> Would you also recommend bumping dosage quicker as well? I posted my log but haven't received any feedback. On D4 of 250 with no noticeable sides. Planned on doing 14 days at 250, 2 weeks off, then 3 at 375. Would it just make sense to move to 375 sooner and rock it until I'm out?



Provided your temperature is under control, your feeling good, no unbearable sides to speak of, etc then I would just do a straight 5 week run rather than having the 2 week break in between 

I personally prefer to stick to a low dose for as long as it takes to reach the goal. Supplemented alongside a good diet & training regime, the results on 250mg will still beat anything else you could possibly use to aid fat loss.
Having said that, if you decide to increase the dose then I'd recommend sticking to 250mg for at least a week before slowly increasing it (250 - 300 - 350, etc) rather than a straight bump up to 375mg. A lot of this will depend on your source, cap size, etc.


----------



## MS1605 (Jan 6, 2017)

There is absolutely no reason to take any time off. It takes time for the DNP to deplete your glycogen stores to begin with before it really starts working to its full potential. All taking a break does is gives your body time to replenish the glycogen just so you can deplete it again. Its a waste of time and a waste of DNP, IMO. 

I would just give it a week at 250 it I was you. It takes time to deplete the glycogen like I said and then things can come up like the hives and rashes. I would just go a week. 

Seeing as this is your first time, Like Zilla said, Try and bump up as slow as possible. If the future, once you know your source and you know your body you can jump right into your max does. But for now you just dont know how your going to react and with something like this, slow is better. 
There is no use to demonize DNP as long as things like this are respected. take your time and go slow to assess the waters....


----------



## Nieldsy19 (Jan 6, 2017)

Great information everybody. If this was posted on another forum I can think off the top of my head OP would've gotten flamed as flamed can be. Makes me happy seeing people actually help each other rather than calling OP a retard (no offense! Lmao) this might sound cliche but remember you can always take more... but you can't ever take less. As I said earlier I know I can handle 500mg a day straight through for a few weeks. My source has been in business for a very long time and his product is always potent and on point. Plus it's loaded with some antioxidant goodies! You get the idea now, just please be safe. Start LOW and work your way up slowly. Long half life builds up in your system. At 500mg a day the active dosage in your body is over 1350mg! It gets HOT. Sorry to beat a dead horse but I'd hate to see another DNP statistic. Good luck with your cycle man! Stay cool and hydrate!


----------



## Retrodreams (Jan 7, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Provided your temperature is under control, your feeling good, no unbearable sides to speak of, etc then I would just do a straight 5 week run rather than having the 2 week break in between
> 
> I personally prefer to stick to a low dose for as long as it takes to reach the goal. Supplemented alongside a good diet & training regime, the results on 250mg will still beat anything else you could possibly use to aid fat loss.
> Having said that, if you decide to increase the dose then I'd recommend sticking to 250mg for at least a week before slowly increasing it (250 - 300 - 350, etc) rather than a straight bump up to 375mg. A lot of this will depend on your source, cap size, etc.



Sounds like a plan. My cap size are 125mg size and I picked up 100 from my source so I've got 92 left.


----------



## GearGoddess (Jan 11, 2017)

StoliFTW said:


> Hmm.    From personal experience I felt after three weeks the effect of DNP lessened.  Maybe it was just a perceived mental thing.
> 
> IMO everyone reacts different anyways.  Ie some get rashes,  I don't.
> 
> ...



I think you are more or less referring to the fact that over those 3 weeks, your body has adapted to DNP and it reached its peak hence the reason your sides became more tolerable. The effect of DNP never lessened if you continue taking your dose. I have ran DNP (actually I have a log here and just finished an 8 week run with it) and I can tell you from my experience, it was a steady and successful run thanks to guidance from MrZilla and a couple others.


----------



## GearGoddess (Jan 11, 2017)

Retrodreams said:


> Sounds like a plan. My cap size are 125mg size and I picked up 100 from my source so I've got 92 left.



Take it slow, no reason to be uncomfortable and dealing with intense sides. Listen to Zilla, he knows DNP well. I trust his recommendations 100%.


----------



## Goku707 (Jan 16, 2017)

I have started my cycle guys I am keeping a log of it and will post when done, everything's going well, unfortunately I made the mistake of eating 2 huge cheeseburgers 4 hours before bed and the sides of insomnia and sweating was unbearable for me and ruined it for me bumping he dosage up anymore, staying at 400mgs, if you stay away from carbs you will be solid, if you don't beware of hell coming your way, also did I mention when I ate those carbs I had my window open and it was 35-40 degrees and I was still sweating and tossing and turning and couldn't get a good nights rest!


----------



## Goku707 (Jan 24, 2017)

What's up guys I am making a little mini log and will post when I'm done with my cycle stay tuned!


----------

